# Strong, safe glue for rocks?



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Pesky crickets are getting on my nerves hiding behind rocks all the time, so I am going to but my beardies basking rock on some 'stilts' which will just be other small pieces of rock.

This way, the crickets can't hide under it!

I know this has been asked before, I tried a seach but can not find anything. Can someone please advise what I can use that is strong enough for slate and rock and is also safe in my beardies Viv?

Thank you.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Use silicone adhesive (same stuff used for glass aquaria). You'll need to leave it to set for a day or so and then wash it thoroughly.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another vote for aquarium silicone here.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Cool,

So not a special type of aquarium adhesive, just normal adhesive from BnQ for example?

Edit:

Just seen the above.

Would something like this do, is it really that strong enough for rocks?

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/viewprod/b/BITHA6/


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Best to use the aquarium stuff, but the normal is OK, as long as it doesn't have fungicide in it. Either way, it's cheap and easy to use. Just read the product sheet you posted - this stuff should be fine.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Thanks.

I'll get some ordered and go rock hunting this weekend.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Make sure it has no mould inhibitor, that's the stuff you want to look out for.


----------

